# Funcionamiento de centrales telefonicas



## Ivan N.

Holas! La cosa es que estoy tratando de recrear todas las condiciones necesarias para que un telefono funcione normalmente, pero sin estar conectado a la linea. Bueno, lo primero q hice fue ver la tension de continua con impedancia baja ( o sea con el tubo levantado) y me daba unos 10.45V. Asi q lo primero q probe fue alimentarlo con una fuente de 10.45V a ver si funcionaba (con un poco de esuerte ) pero no, cuando aprieto las teclas del telefono se escucha el ruido q se escucha normalmente cunado esta conectadoa  ala linea, pero si se mide la "linea armada" con un osciloscopio no se generan los tonos DTMF al apretar las teclas, asi q pense: bue por ahi si le doy el tono de discado (una senoidal de 2Vrms a 425Hz) por ahi activa algun circuito q permite q cuando se aprieten als teclas se genere el pulso DTMF. Asi q arme un oscilador de wien de 425Hz, esa señal la mande a un seguidor de tension con una referencia de 12V (para montar la senoidal sobre la tension de alimentacion que en este caso supuestamente seria de 12V) y a la salida de ese seguidor puse un tip41 como amplificador de corriente para no quemar los integrados (el telefono consume en el orden de los 50 mA pero por si als dudas). Finalmete en el emisor del tip41 tengo la señal de 425 Hz montada sobre una continua de unos 8V aproximadamente. pero al conectarel telefono entre el emisor y masa, el telefono no ahce absolutamente nada! ni siquiera el ruido q hacia cuando lo alimentaba en continua con una fuente y tampoco se escucha la señal senoidal en el tubo, por lo q es como si no tubiera alimentacion. Y si lo alimento con la fuente usando unos 8 V si hace el ruido de las teclas al menos. La gran pregunta es que puede estar mal que no hace absolutamente nada ( se me ocurre a mi q tal vez sea algun problema de impedancia pero no puedo justificarlo ). Y si alguien conoce los requisitos minimos para que un telefono genere tonos DTMF sin q este conectado a la linea se lo agradeceria muchisimo!!!


----------



## fdesergio

Generalmente la centrales trabajan la alimentacion microfonica (tension  de la linea)con una fuente de 48VDC pero conectado en serie con unas resistencias, hazlo asi: fuente de 48vdc y 2 resistencias de 470/1W ohmios en cada una de las lineas y seguro te trabaja bien, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Ivan N.

Estube viendo la pagina pero no encontre nada relacionado con como generar los pulsos DTMF sn q el telefono este conectado a la linea, igual hay algunas cosas interesantes grax!
Todavia sigo a la espera de alguien q pueda llegar a darme una mano . Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## fdesergio

Saludos, porque no subes el circuito completo y miramos que pasa, tu telefono que tipo es?? danos la mayor información posible y creo te podremos ayudar, 
lo de la alimentacion microfonica mira esto:

http://www.normalizacion-nyce.org.mx/php/loader.php?c=shownorma.php&id=689&tipo=1
http://www.canalsocial.net/GER/ficha_GER.asp?id=12401&cat=varios


----------



## Ivan N.

Hola! gracias por los links, me vinieron muy bien. Bueno voy a proceder a explicar paso a paso todos los problemas:
1º No tengo ningun circuito =(. Ese es el problema principal del q derivan todos los otros problemas. Pasa que estoy haciendo un proyecto para la escuela y tengo q armar una especie de minicentral telefonica, que sea capaz de controlar las peticiones de linea de al menos 2 telefonos, conmutando los mismos con una sola linea telefonica. para esto se me ocurrio que podia usar un decodificador DTMF, para hacer digital los numeros que pulsan en el telefono y que un pic pueda interpretarlos. Entonces el pic los interpreta y al ingresar un codigo de activacion el pic conecta el telefono a la linea. 

2º Problema : para lograr lo anterior necesito que el telefono pueda generar los tonos DTMF sin que este conectado a la linea. Y ahi es cuando empiezo a renegar con el circuito que postee en al foto al principio (ojo se me ocurrio a mi y a un profesor, nada garantiza q en la realidad ande )

Bueno el telefono que estoy usando es un telefono de los mas comunes hoy en dia. Un telefono de mesa digital (haciendo referencia a los botones), que se comunica con la central por 2 cables de cobre. Segun información de la empresa telefonica de mi pais (soy de argentina) que la tension de aimentacion de la central es de 47Vcc. Yo en mi casa ensaye la linea y tenia 54Vcc, todo esto con impedancia alta, o sea con el tubo sin levantar. Y al levantar el tubo la tension de la linea caia a unos 10.45Vcc y el telefono consumia unso 40mA.

Sabiendo todo eso empece a experimentar. 1º alimente el telefono con un tension de continua nadamas, de 10.5V y parte del telefono al menos andaba ya q al apretar las teclas hacian el ruido caracteristico en el parlante del tubo. pero no se generaban los pulsos DTMF. 
Luego uno de mis profesores me aconsejo q por ahi para q el telefono funcionara correctamente debia suministrarle el tono de invitacion a marcar, q es uns señal senoidal de  425Hz montada sobre la tensio de continua ( en este caso serian los 10.45V q medi en la linea). Para generar esta señal el mismo profesor me aconsejo de usar un oscialdor de wien con un lm741. Este oscilador anda bien despues lo monto sobre una continua de 8Vcc (segun ensayos el telefono funcion aparentemente = con 8V q con 10.45V). Una vez q obtengo la señal montada sobre la tension de continua , amplificadorfico todo en corriente con un emisor comun. y de ahi lo mando al telefono. El problema es q  cuando conecto el telefono al circuito, pareciera q no posee ningun tipo de alimentacion, ya q el ruido q hacian las teclas en lso ensayos ya no se generan y tampoco genera tonos DTMF.

Lo que necesito en definitiva es si alguien puede llegar a explicarme por no puede llegar a estar funcionando el circuito este con el oscilador wien, o si alguien conoce algun otro circuito para hacer que un telefono genere los tonos DTMF sin que este conectado a la linea

adujunto el esquematico del circuito q explico despues del problema 2º, el primer operacional es el oscilador wien que genra la senoidal de 425Hz, el segundo operacional lo monta sobre 8Vcc y el transistor del final lo amplifica en corriente.


----------



## fdesergio

Saludos, bueno la verdad el telefono NO NECESITA el TIM (Tono Invitaciona Marca) para que su codificador DTMF funcione, si miras un circuito de un Telefono te daras cuenta que el IC general del telefono toma su alimentacion de la linea nada mas e inyecta los tonos atravez de un hibrido o en algunos al circuito de VOZ, que es el encargado de separar el sonido de tu voz y el sonido del parlante (voz del otro usuario), no se que pasa realmente pues siempre trabaje asi como te indique los telefonos y funcionan bien, tendrias que revisar el circuito, de todas maneras avisaq que tipo de telefono usas (marca-modelo) y vemos que esta psando, chauuu


----------



## ANGEL TEMP

Para alimentar el telefono y simular que está conectado a la central, sólo necesitas tensión continua de 47 voltios con una resistencia en serie de 1k ohm. y 2 vatios. Se puede probar otros valores de resistencia más elevados. Yo conecte en España 2 telefonos separados de la linea de Telefónica, mediante 5 pilas de 9 voltios puestas en serie (45 voltios) y una resistencia limitadora de 1k de dos vatios de potencia, y funcionó perfectamente.


----------



## yamazaky1984

Hola muchachos, solo por curiosidad 
¿No es mejor para todos y de una vez por todas hacer un manualito donde se diga todo el proceso que sucede en la linea telefonica tanto en estado de espera como en llamada? la verdad que hace mucha falta y asi nos entenderiamos todos de una vez


----------



## romnyd

yamazaky1984 dijo:
			
		

> Hola muchachos, solo por curiosidad
> ¿No es mejor para todos y de una vez por todas hacer un manualito donde se diga todo el proceso que sucede en la linea telefonica tanto en estado de espera como en llamada? la verdad que hace mucha falta y asi nos entenderiamos todos de una vez



eso es verdad pero para que se entienda la sincronia y las señales en estado de reposo y en actividad hay mucho mas que un planito....! bueno aunque si solo quieres eso se puede colocar un ejemplo....! saludos...!


----------



## jalva

Con todo respeto yamazaky1984 se podría hacer un manualito que nos explique redes de datos y el funcionamiento de un router..????
La telefonía tiene mas de 100 años de evolución y no sería nada fácil hacerlo.
Es un tema que por confiable se lo cree simple, pero no lo es.!

Como ya comentaron antes se debe alimentar con una tension de entre 36 a 52 Vcc con una impedancia en serie de 600ohm, esta puede ser realizada con una simple resistencia pero las líneas poseen un generador de corriente constante que aparte de producir aprox 10 volt en los bornes de un telefono, también alimenta el generador dtmf que posee el telefono.
En cuanto al tono de invitacion a marcar, el telefono no lo necesita pero en sudamérica y europa es de 400Hz, en EEUU es un batido de 2 tonos 400Hz y 350 Hz.
Luego debes cortar el tono al primer dígito pulsado ( o tono emitido ) y decodificar los tonos para seber con quien lo tienes que conectar, a su vez enviar al otro telefono la misma tension de alimentacion mas una tension alterna de 20 o 25 Hz y de 80Vca montada sobre la tension de alimentacion para hacer sonar la campanilla del telefono llamado.


----------



## remart24

todo lo explicada amigos esta muy bien, mira yo tengo un proyecto para utilzar un puerto troncal y este mediante un circuito poder realizar un perifoneo externo. la verdad que el circuito me lo dio un ingerniero de mi trabajo me dijo que hahi estabn los valores de componnets discretos y todo eso, pero bueno quisier si alguien me pudiera ayudar en los calculos ya que eso no parec por arte de magia. como estab leyendo la inpedancia de linea es de 600 ohmios balanceados verdad, si yo ya tengo la aliemntacion del puerto troncal hacia el circuito ( a la entrada se encuentran resistencias limitadoras de corriente en los extremos de una transformador de audio, bueno me dijieron que era un hibrido), la señal acustica va montada sobre la continua, que bajari al tomar linea verdad? bueno si algin me pudiera ayudar en ese tema se lo agradeceria porque ese es mi proyecto de gardo ,,,basicamente el problem esta en los calculos. bueno espero alguna ayuda de su parte, tengo centrales telefonicas en mi trabajo ,,por si me dicen que podria ahacer la pruebas que ustedes me indiquen no habria ningun problem. gracias


----------



## C_RUFFO

Saludos comunidad, creo que la duda inicial del compañero Ivan o ya fue superada o la dejo por la paz pero en alucion al ultimo comentario, no tengo idea de si algunas centrales telefonicas suministren a sus abonados alimentaciones de linea de AC, la gran mayoria de las que me he documentado lo hacen con DC, pero habra una ecepcion. Ya que una de las razones para usar DC es porque asi se elimina considerablementa la induccion entre abonados ya que a lo largo del trayecto de cada uno de ellos hasta los domicilios van por cables multipares y no estan blindados si acaso van tranzados para eliminar un poco dicho efecto. Ahora con respecto al varistor que deben de tener todos los aparatos telefonicos a su entrada es por pura proteccion ya que los aparatos telefonicos son diseñados para trabajar en cualquier zona geografica y/o instalacion, pues como ya comente el trayecto de una central telefonica a un abonado "X" puede ser suseptible de insercion de bajos o altos transitorios de voltaje P:E: una descarga atmosferica en zonas rurales. Espero que mi comentario sea pertinente y de ayuda y estoy adispocicion gracias.


----------

